# Help ID these Phoenix Gold speakers



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Bought a bunch of drivers off a dude on Craigslist mainly to get a sub in the bunch and these were in the lot. They are 4” to 4.5”
I believe they are PG. my web sleuth skill stinks.


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Never mind I think I found it.


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Zero point series by PG... very nice set back in the day. I think I may still have some crossovers left from my set...


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Bchester6 said:


> Zero point series by PG... very nice set back in the day. I think I may still have some crossovers left from my set...


Nice. It’s just too bad I don’t need them. Oh well.


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh and thank you!


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

Yoooo you still have these?


----------



## pdxlawyer (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes I do
Send me a pm


----------

